# Vaginal excision



## kellyg (Apr 19, 2013)

Please help!!!

I'm looking for a CPT code for a patient who will be undergoing surgery to excise an area of her vagina.

The provider has stated in his dictation upon exam of the vagina: No lesions are seen. The vaginal cuff is intact and I did not see any granulation tissue or any exposed sutures. However, probing the upper left corner of the vaginal cuff with a Q-tip does reproduce her stated discomfort..

He then indicates in his plan: 
The pain is easily reproducible with just superficial probing of the vaginal cuff on that left side. At this point with her being 2 years out (meaning, since her TVH, uterosacral suspension, and TOT sling), I have little hope that any further time will improve this. Therefore the one thing that I have offered her would be a local resection of this area. 

Since he states no lesions are seen I can't use codes 11420-11426 which was my first inclination.

Suggestions anyone????????


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you looked at 
57106  
Vaginectomy, partial removal of vaginal wall; 
or
56620  
Vulvectomy simple; partial  

if these are not what you need look in this area of codes.


----------

